# Hey,



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Anybody here from Wyoming ? I need info on Cody.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you going to sell that Log Home then move north? 

I don't know anything about Cody except the humidity is much lower than in Florida and they feed their horses beer. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*maybe ...*



TOF said:


> Are you going to sell that Log Home then move north?
> 
> I don't know anything about Cody except the humidity is much lower than in Florida and they feed their horses beer. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


~ just hoping to do a little research and looking for a local connection in or near Cody on land & L.E. and BLM jobs in that area. We've made a few trips out there & it's just beautiful. God country.

~ just thinking ...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It gets cold and half the year the rain is white and just lays on the ground.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Wyoming*



tony pasley said:


> It gets cold and half the year the rain is white and just lays on the ground.


~ what IS this strange thing they call "snow" ... ? :smt017

I know the wind out in Wyoming will howl & cut ya, you can tell the local because they ALWAYS have chapped lips & windburns...:smt042


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ what IS this strange thing they call "snow" ... ? :smt017
> 
> I know the wind out in Wyoming will howl & cut ya, you can tell the local because they ALWAYS have chapped lips & windburns...:smt042


I understand there used to be two fence posts in Canada that slowed the wind from the north pole down but they both broke last year. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

awww come on... Wyoming isn't that bad! Sure it's cold enough to make you wanna just curl up in a blanket and stay there for 8 months (winter), but hey, there's no earthquakes, rarely a tornado, it's pretty far away from California, if you wanna go shooting just drive in any direction for 5 minutes. I live in the SW corner, so Cody is a bit of a ways away, but it sure is beautiful up there. There is also going to be an NFA Machine gun shoot up that way this year. I can't remember exactly where, but it's in May. I guess there's quite a few machine gun owners here. I should hopefully have my SBR and suppressor by then, so I'll be there most likely.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Native Florida boy like you will freeze to death before August! :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm originally from Florida but moved to West central Colorado 30+ years ago. Up that far north the sun stays pretty low and weak during the winter months! If you're solar powered it's gonna be hard.


----------

